Ask HN: What are the greatest tips to find the purpose of the life? - pushcodes
======
ordu
The search for a purpose is the search for a meaning. But meaning is something
that exists only inside human mind. There are no meaning outside of the mind.
Only mind can make meanings and project them into the reality. And unskilled
eye can be fooled by such a projection and think about a real object and the
meaning of that object like it not two distinct things, but one unified thing.
I personally was fooled like this some time ago.

So the tip is: to find purpose of life watch not the life itself, but look at
youself, watching the life.

------
deepaksurti
This book helped me achieve the balance, though I keep going off kilter now
and then, this one brings me back on track :-). YMMV.

[https://www.amazon.com/gospel-selfless-action-according-
Gand...](https://www.amazon.com/gospel-selfless-action-according-
Gandhi/dp/8172291264)

I guess you got to keep looking, keep trying intuitively based on what you
know yourself, create a feedback loop from your attempts and when you find
your purpose, you will know. Good luck!

------
theprotocol
Don't automatically be like _" X sucks therefore I now subscribe the polar
opposite of X."_

The extremes are but 2 points on a huge spectrum.

However, the extremes are noteworthy points, and half-measures can be bad. So
don't shy away from the extremes either.

tl;dr: Don't kneejerk. Everything is nuanced. But also don't be too afraid to
commit and ending up believing in nothing.

------
pizza
try this one

[https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/05/hunter-s-
thompson-t...](https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/05/hunter-s-thompson-to-
hume-logan/)

